# sears speedometer still in box 60s?



## bullhead-ed (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe it is from the 60s
Dont know how to put a picture up yet but if you want to see it i'll email it to you
eckfpa@aol.com
 box is yellow and black 
no. 48800
fits all 24 0r 26 bicycles
Dont know much about bikes and got this in a box at an estate sale 
k10 ink stamped on bottom of speedometer
looks like it just came out of factory
hardware pack is still stapled .
If anyone is interested .


----------



## OBcollector (Jan 4, 2012)

I am interested. What is your price?


OBcollector


----------

